# coffee



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

I find that coffee is hugely useful for dealing with my DP. It is the one thing that allows me to work and continue to be productive.

I'm beginning to question how much lifestyles changes really affect DP. When I was my healthiest with DP it didn't really make any difference. Not to say you should be a lazy piece of shit, but do what's important. For me, writing is what is important. So I drink coffee and do that until I start wanting to kill myself. Then I take a break


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

I just quit smoking cigarettes, been two days so far (wish me luck), and Coffee seems to help with the cravings and just put me in a generally good mood.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

well any brainhealthy foods WILL aid your brain and in the long term DP itself. just gotta stick with it. 
I have eaten nearly 180 omega 3 pills now...cant say that ive noticed miraculous changes but im sure the omega 3 im not getting from the fish i dont eat are going to do great stuff in the long run...

Other than that you should try making a braverman test to see what types of neurochemicals you need to up the anti on.

and no i wont link it


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I have bad anxiety but I love coffee so im trying to ween myself on it. I make like a quarter cup of coffee and fill the rest of the cup with milk and put ice cubes in it so it's like an iced coffee.

Had terrible anxiety today though so I don't know if thats the lack of sleep in the last couple days or the coffee.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

I bought reishi mushroom that i put in my tea everyday. L-theanine helps calm down the brain and reishi is an adaptogen that helps the body adapt to high stress levels etc..


----------



## D. Welch (Jul 8, 2011)

Jayd said:


> I have bad anxiety but I love coffee so im trying to ween myself on it. I make like a quarter cup of coffee and fill the rest of the cup with milk and put ice cubes in it so it's like an iced coffee.
> 
> Had terrible anxiety today though so I don't know if thats the lack of sleep in the last couple days or the coffee.


 I'm like you, since my anxiety seems to be getting lower I'm starting to drink again. but I just feel weird when I do. I can also tell you that not getting sleep advances my anxiety 10-fold.


----------

